# Sup fellas



## AlittlePlum (Aug 29, 2008)

How's it hanging??

My names Lisa and for the past however long I have developed this little habit of reading a book and creating a storyline for how it should end then being soooo annoyed when it doesn't follow through the way I'd planned.:scratch:

So then I had this little lightbulb incident where I thought, let's write some stuff down.... trouble is it still doesn't seem to end the way I planned, hmmmm.

At the end of the day guys I love to write, I love the idea that I create this world that wouldn't have previously existed if it hadn't of been for me. I love that it still amazes me when a character I'm writing is going down one path and I want him to go down another and I realise that I actually have the power to do that!!#-o

So that's who I am, I am under no illusions that I'm the queen of writing or anything like that but I am eager to learn and I wanna get better, I hope you can help!!

k, so if you made it all the way through to this sentence then thanks for reading

If you just cut straight to _this_ sentence then, Hi my names Lisa and I like to write, please read my stuff and look forward to reading yours

Thanks and pleased to meet you.

Lisa\\/


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 29, 2008)

Lol, Lisa.  You gotta love it when endings just sneak up on you!  Welcome to WF.


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 29, 2008)

Heya and welcome Lisa, betcha you've got a better chance than some of us, at least your spelling and grammar is up to snuff.


----------



## The Prodigy (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Lisa. I believe that your writing will be something I look foreword to very much. You seem so full of energy.


----------



## AlittlePlum (Aug 30, 2008)

lol, cheers guys really looking forward to reading/writing stuff etc!!


you've made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside!!


----------



## terrib (Aug 30, 2008)

funny lisa....and welcome


----------



## moderan (Aug 30, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## Kinbote (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey Lisa. Welcome.

K.


----------



## Nickie (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello to you, Lisa, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Sam (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Lisa.


----------



## tepelus (Sep 8, 2008)

Howdy do!


----------



## wacker (Sep 9, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------

